# مساعد في موضوع wifi network



## طالب طفشان (23 يناير 2012)

يا شباب عندي مشروع في مادة الإتصالات الرقمية في WiFi network 
إلي عنده معلومات ممكن تفيدني او كروس عن الموضوع 
اكون شاكر لكم مع تحيات 
طالب طفشان 
HELP


----------



## طالب طفشان (24 يناير 2012)

يا شباب اي كتاب بالعربي على الأقل:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (28 يناير 2012)

*طب حضرتك لو توضح ايه فكرة عمل المشروع او انت عاوز تعمل بيه ايه بالظبط وان شاء الله نقدر نساعدك​*


----------



## طالب طفشان (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على اهتمامك في الموضوع خلاص الحمد لله تقريبا انتهيت من البحث


----------

